# M&P 15 problems HELP!



## Kyle1337

I just recently purchased a Smith and Wesson M&P15 ORC. I took it to the range right out of the box, I slap a fresh mag in with .55GR .223 winchester rounds I fired the first shot, and then pull the trigger again...nothing, I look I see the round is jammed, the tip of the round seems to be snagged on the lip of the chamber, I clear it, not thinking much of it, same thing, again, I get a few more shots off, then again, and again, a few more shots, again again and again. 

At this point I'm thinking maybe I should have cleaned it before I took it out to the range, so I went home and cleaned the crap out of it. Took it back out to the range the next day, same thing. Now I'm thinking, maybe it's the rounds. I spoke with my local gunsmith he says he's unsure, but it's not the rounds, try different mags maybe. I did that, still the same problem. I'm not holding it by the mag, but where I'm supposed to so its not that either. 

A week goes buy, I buy some dummy rounds to fool around with mags and cycling action. still the same problem even with dummy rounds. It appears that the magazines aren't sitting high enough in the chamber so the feed is barely clipping the bullet causing it to snag on the most bottom portion of the chamber or the "teeth" I just need to know if this is a "break in" problem or I need to send the gun back to S&W. Please help.


----------



## Baldy

Call S&W and they will tell you how to go about shipping it back. They will pay for it if it is a defect in the rifle. Good luck.:smt1099

How can I get my S&W handgun repaired? 
Please contact our Customer Support Center for instructions on how to return your handgun for repair: 1-800-331-0852 (Inside USA) 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (Monday - Friday). Customers outside the USA may contact the International Warranty Service Center nearest you.


----------



## DJ Niner

Before I'd recommend sending it back, I'd try it with at least 3 types/brands of ammo, and using three or more magazines (preferably mags known to be reliable in other, similar weapons).

Cleaning alone may not do it; you also need to make sure it is well-lubricated. Friction, especially in a new semi-automatic firearm, can cause slow cycling and many other related functioning problems, so lube it well for best results. After it is broken-in, you will probably be able to reduce the amount of lube needed for reliable functioning. My older Colt AR can run nearly bone-dry for 100s of shots with no problems.


----------



## Kyle1337

So I finally decide, I'd take it to the gunsmith have him look at it once more before I mail it off. He took a look and decided to shave down/smooth the teeth to the chamber or the feed ramp as being a brand new rifle they were 90degree angles or very sharp angles. Anyway, I took it out today to shoot, it does jam like that about every 10th rounds now, in other words a hell of alot less, I feel at this point it was just a break in issue and the rounds were going to smooth that out over time anyway, I just sped it up a little. So not going to mail off to S&W just yet, I'm going to put another 200-500 rnds through it, if it still does it considerably after that, I'll once again consider mailing it back. Thanks for the input people. Appreciate it.


----------



## tschmittel

I sent a pistol back to S&W. It went well. I got it back fast. They will send you a pre paid postage sticker for UPS. It will cost you nothing. Once every 100 rounds would be too much for me.


----------

